# Crystal Ball/Wish List CD and Vinyl pre-orders...



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

This thread was originally posted in "Recorded Music and Publications" where it was languishing in obscurity (perhaps well-deserved obscurity but we'll soon find out, eh?) and everyone knows that all the cool kids hang out in this forum (and Opera!) so I decided to re-post it here as I'm tired of eating my lunch all by myself... The "Recorded Music and Publications" forum is hardly the hippest table in the cafeteria and unless forced by a moderator I'm not going to sit there...

This is more of a guessing game than anything else but I was thinking of releases that I was hoping would be issued sometime in the near future... 

I tried to list releases that actually have a real possibility of being issued rather than expressing a "wish list" approach for a recording of little to no chance of ever actually being released...


- A companion volume(s) to the Solti/CSO complete box issued by Decca that would cover his work with the VPO, LSO, and LPO...

- A second Decca "Complete Pavarotti" box that would cover the recitals and whatever other miscellaneous recordings there may be...

- A Jascha Heifetz Complete Mono Recordings Remastered to pair with the Complete Stereo Recordings....

- A Complete Vladimir Horowitz that would be modeled on the above Heifetz Complete Stereo Recordings release...

- Having Sony Classical either do a deluxe one box "Complete Leonard Bernstein" (like the DG Karajan and Bernstein mega boxes) or failing that, issuing a remastered matching 3 or 4 volume CD and DVD set ... The "Bernstein Remastered" box released this fall by Sony was a bitter disappointment...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Btw, I log on and go to “new posts” and not from the main forum page. Does that make an uncool kid? I’ve been dealing with that all my life....sigh....
To your question, as we have discussed in other threads, that would depend on your love of big box sets, trying to store them, paying for them, the duplications that result, etc. none of the ones that you mentioned, attractive as they are, overcome the nays.
What I would like to see are the contents of the mega boxes made available by download as individual works. There have been times that I have sprung for big boxes when all I wanted was one album worth, and I’m done


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Triplets said:


> Btw, I log on and go to "new posts" and not from the main forum page. Does that make an uncool kid? I've been dealing with that all my life....sigh....
> To your question, as we have discussed in other threads, that would depend on your love of big box sets, trying to store them, paying for them, the duplications that result, etc. none of the ones that you mentioned, attractive as they are, overcome the nays.
> What I would like to see are the contents of the mega boxes made available by download as individual works. There have been times that I have sprung for big boxes when all I wanted was one album worth, and I'm done


I can't really argue with anything that you're saying... you've made some really valid points but this thread was never meant to contain box sets exclusively... single and double discs that are on someone's Crystal Ball/Wish List are more than welcome... The idea behind the thread was to hear what other members were looking forwards to as way of inspiring others to check out something that they may not have given much thought to...


----------

